#    (14) >   >   19 2   3 .

## Klavka.ru

3 .  ( ) - 15000 /,  
 : ,   ,    .    ,   .  2 , 67  70.     10 .
   ,     .
   .
  (  )            (160*200) 
   ,    )
   ,           .
  , ,     .
         ,

----------

